

Death of the American Empire... - GiraffeNecktie
http://www.safehaven.com/article-14562.htm

======
josefresco
Just a general comment; I see a lot of people really pissed that this latest
financial crisis _didn't_ cause a complete worldwide system meltdown and
restructuring. They almost seem mad that things are starting to return to
normal for a lot of Americans and no real mega-change happened.

I agree that we are far from 'out of the woods' and peoples attitudes about
money need to change but aren't incremental, evolving changes better than a
complete meltdown?

~~~
SamAtt
But are we evolving? I look around and I see a lot of people saying "whew, we
dodged a bullet" and then going right back to how they were living before. I'm
one of the ones who is upset but it's not because we're returning to normal
it's because we used massive deficit spending to push the fall we were headed
for on to our Children.

------
haseman
The demise of the American Empire has been predicted for decades. While this
guy makes some good points about how the economy isn't fixed, they get lost in
his sensationalist rhetoric.

~~~
SamAtt
The biggest flaw in his analysis is the fact that just about every other
western nation is doing the same thing America is right now.

~~~
Moschops
So perhaps it's time for the East to take charge again.

------
hughprime
Flagged as... well, exactly the sort of article you might expect from the
headline.

